# Ingredient Exchange?



## Ty520 (Jul 29, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right section for this, but wanted to pitch an idea of trying to do an ingredient exchange?

I know that there are many ingredients that some of us are interested in that may be common and affordable in one area, but rare and expensive elsewhere, so I thought it would be an interesting idea to try to help each other more easily get access to these ingredients.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 29, 2021)

I had a similar idea recently, regarding posting places that sell fruit (grape and non-grape) to home winemakers.

I've posted regarding a group local to Raleigh/Durham NC that sources CA grapes, and have an interest in getting hybrid red grapes and white juice. This is an exchange of information rather than product, but IMO it all meshes together.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 29, 2021)

I've thought about myself then I thought the work someone would have to put into it wouldn't be worth it. Plus the amount of money spent on shipping to several people would out weigh the savings.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 29, 2021)

I agree that the idea of creating an exchange is a great idea but the actual costs involved are likely to outweigh the benefits especially if those being the source of specific ingredients are folk like us who buy products in small quantities at retail prices. You would want growers, manufacturers, and sellers of products to be the source but .. they are and they don't need an exchange to get their products to those who want/need them.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 29, 2021)

A forum where folks could posts requests for items and other could provide pointers to sources seems ideal. Or folks could post sources for others to use.

From a commercial POV, it's free advertising.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 29, 2021)

The "advertising" may not charge but it may not be so "free" if you are paying someone to monitor this site 7 days a week.. I know zilch about running a business but costs are costs...


----------



## Ty520 (Jul 29, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> I've thought about myself then I thought the work someone would have to put into it wouldn't be worth it. Plus the amount of money spent on shipping to several people would out weigh the savings.



Maybe - i was thinking that dealing with small hobbyists might be the only practical way for some of us to get ingredients though; e.g., if someone in Vermont wanted 5 pounds of fresh prickly pear fruit from Arizona, there aren't many options.

I know for me, I hear people on various podcasts talking about how they can just walk outside and pick this and that depending on the season every year, but there's no way I can get some of those ingredients here without paying someone to ship them, because they aren't sold commercially at any scale (for example, I really want ot get my hands on violet and lilac petals). Or I'll hear those same hosts talk about how they wish they had access to ingredients that i have in my front yard right now.

But yes, it all depends on what you want, how much you want it, and how much you will pay.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 30, 2021)

@Ty520, if you have something someone else might want, start a thread asking who's interested and what they have access to that you -- or someone else -- might want. If you get any takers, the mods can sticky the thread.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 30, 2021)

I hunted for hybrid grapes and juice in NC and VA for a while, but couldn't find vineyards that sold to home winemakers. It occurred to me to start a thread where people could post regarding suppliers they know of, as a public service. This idea melds into the exchange idea.


----------

